# GENTOO Installation

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich versuche schon seit Tagen GENTOO zu installieren.

Ich möchte das System komplett selber compelieren.

Ich habe als erstes die Variante gewählt das System aus dem Internet

zu Instalieren. Da bei mir aber der emerge sync zu Problemen führt ist

dies nicht mögich.

Jetzt habe ich versucht das ohne Netz zu tun.

Dafür habe ich die 

stage1

portage

snapshot

distfiles

auf den Rechnerkopiert wie in der Anleitung beschrieben.

Bis zu den Punkt wo das Bootstrap ausgeührt werden soll.

Ich möchte das System mit mehreren Rechnern zusammen kompellieren.

Dazu wollte ich mir das DISTCC Installieren wie in der Anleitung beschrieben.

Der emerge --nodeps distcc hohlt sich dafür aber die Daten aus dem Netz und

versuch irgendwas zu compellieren.

Das compelieren sowie das Daten aus dem Netz hohlen schlägt fehl.

Ich verstehe auch nicht wie man sich das System general von der CD installiert.

Wo oder wie sag ich den emerge denn welches Installationsmedium er benutzen soll?

MFG Jörg

----------

## py-ro

Wie hast du dir die Distfiles besorgt?

Hardwareasustattung wäre noch nett?

Ich denke, wenn wir das Problem mit dem Internet hinbekommen löst der Rest sich von alleine!

Also Post mal fleissig...

----------

## JoHo42

Das Problem mit dem Netz läßt sich irgendwie nicht lösen.

Ich habe das gestern schon versucht auch über das Forum.

Die Distfiles sind auf der CD und dies steht auch in der Installationsanleitung

das man diese auf den Rechner kopieren soll.

Meine Austattung:

Laptop Pentium-MMX 300MHz

Netzwerkkarte XIRCOM

64MB Ram 4 GByte Festplatte

Gruss Jörg

----------

## ralph

Mach doch erstmal eine stage3 grp Installation. Dann hast du erstmal ein laufendes System, kannst dann mit diesem dein Internetprolem (warst du das mit der pcmcia-karte?) lösen und anschließend mit einem emerge -e world das komplette System nochmal nach deinen Wünschen kompilieren.

----------

## JoHo42

OK ich versuche es dann mal mit Stage3...

----------

## Stefan1801

hi,

ich habe grad nach ner lösung gesucht, nen system ohne internetzugang, mit stage1 zu installieren (router, daher kein internet in der zeit).

nu sehe ich das in dem letzten beitrag richtig: wenn ich ne stage3 mache (was ja scheinbar nich anders geht, ohne internetzugang), und dann nachdem ich isdn karte etc. eingerichtet hab nen emerge -e mache, das mir das gesamte system nach meinen einstellungen nochmal gebaut wird? (inkl. bootstrap) also quasi wie stage 1?

gruß,

stefan.

----------

## amne

Richtig, bei emerge -e world wird dein ganzes System mit den von dir gewählten Einstellungen neu übersetzt. Vermutlich wäre es sinnvoll, nur das Basissystem zu installieren und nicht gleich auch die KDE-GRP Pakete und ähnliches, da die GRP-Pakete schon mit voreingestellten USE-Flags (und den damit verbundenen Paketabhängigkeiten) daherkommen. Wenn deine USE-Flags von den GRP-USE-Flags abweichen, wird das dann natürlich nicht mehr berücksichtigt.

----------

## Stefan1801

nee das ist klar. aufm router käme eh nur das basissystem, + isdn treiber krams, und danach würde ich neu übersetzen und dann alles emergen was ich brauch.

aber seit heute muss ich die möglichkeit noch für meinen desktop pc in betracht ziehen, da ich donnerstag wohl einen neuen prozessor habe. das wird dann wahrscheinlich sehr langwierig, hoffe nur das es auch funktioniert  :Wink: 

----------

